# Der Revolverheld ist tot, lang lebe die Revolverheldin! - 9 starke Western-Frauen



## TLaw555 (24. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Revolverheld ist tot, lang lebe die Revolverheldin! - 9 starke Western-Frauen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Der Revolverheld ist tot, lang lebe die Revolverheldin! - 9 starke Western-Frauen*


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2017)

Es fehlt Sharon Stone (Schneller als der Tod)


----------



## Orzhov (25. November 2017)

Oh junge die moralischen Zeigefinger erheben sich mal wieder. 

Es ist nun wirklich kein neuer Trend auf biegen und brechen weibliche Hauptrollen zu schaffen. Ob das jetzt gut ist oder nicht hängt vom jeweiligen Film ab. Siehe den letzten Ghostbusters Streifen.

Ob ein Film gut ist oder nicht hängt nicht vom Geschlecht der Hauptrollen ab. Falls das jemand nicht versteht sollte er oder sie mal den Begriff Sexismus googlen.


----------



## zukolada (25. November 2017)

mal wieder bei einem Klick Doppelpost erstellt... bitte löschen


----------



## zukolada (25. November 2017)

@Orzhov

Es ist schon ein neuer Trend, auf Biegen und Brechen, weibliche Hauptrollen in Filmreihen und Serien umzubesetzen, die im filmischen Bereich immer männlich waren. DAS ist es, was viele nervt.

In neue Rollen etc. hat doch niemand ein Problem. In vielen isses auch besser. 

Ich jedenfalls finde den Weg von Disney langsam etwas grenzwertig zum Beispiel beim StarWars Film-Franchise. Jeder Film von denen, hat bisher eine Dame als Hauptcharakter und nun auch im Spiel. Okay, das ist ja alles schön und gut und durch die vielen anderen Charaktere vollkommen okay.

Aber wenn Disney vor 3 Wochen eine PRESSEKONFERENZ gibt, um bekannt zu geben, dass  im neuen HanSolo Film weibliche Roboter zu integrieren, geht langsam in Richtung "Weihnachtsfrau"! Es wurde darin NUR geredet, dass eine gleichwertige starke Hauptrolle einer Frau zukommt (wahrscheinlich Sina) und die weibliche Wookielehrerin integriert wird. Warum muss für sowas ne Pressekonferenz her? Macht es einfach und gut ist. Wobei in einem Han Solo Film es zu 100% um diesen gehen sollte und alle anderen Nebendarsteller.

Genauso fällt mir in Werbesendungen zuhauf auf, dass männliche Parts sehr oft als dumm und unbeholfen dargestellt werden (zb. Amazon Echoes) und die Frauen immer als starke Helferin.

Eigentlich sollte es doch um GLEICHberechtigung gehen und nicht um die Umkehrung des 50er Jahre Mann/Frau Verhalten oder?

Beide gleich stark an einer Seite und gut ist. Aber wie du schon sagst. Es sollten mal mehrere Männer UND Frauen googlen, was Sexismus bedeutet.


----------



## NukeyCooler (25. November 2017)

*hust*Feminism*hust*Postmodernism*hust*Marxism*hust*

PCGames ist zu einer SJW Toilette geworden. Traurig ist das.


----------



## MichaelG (25. November 2017)

Liegt wohl auch daran, daß Disney eine Chefin hat.


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Liegt wohl auch daran, daß Disney eine Chefin hat.



ähm, nein?


----------



## MichaelG (25. November 2017)

Ähm ja? Warum sonst werden seit dem Kauf von SW durch Disney die weiblichen Hauptrollen forciert?


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm ja?



bob iger ist meines wissens keine frau. ergo: nein.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Liegt wohl auch daran, daß Disney eine Chefin hat.



wie Bonkic schon sagte, Bob Iger ist der Disney Chef. Vielleicht verwechselst du Disney mit dem Tochterunternehmen Lucasfilm.Ltd, dort ist Kathleen Kennedy die Chefin.


----------



## MichaelG (25. November 2017)

Stimmt, Lucas.  Mein Fehler.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. November 2017)

NukeyCooler schrieb:


> *hust*Feminism*hust*Postmodernism*hust*Marxism*hust*
> 
> PCGames ist zu einer SJW Toilette geworden. Traurig ist das.



Fast toll. Fast. Hättest Du jetzt noch den Bindestrich in "SJW-Toilette" richtig gesetzt, hättest Du hier als Philosoph gegolten. Aber wer nicht weiß, daß Substantive im Deutschen zusammengeschrieben werden, schreibt leider auch nur Trotteldeutsch. Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Das ist zweite Klasse Grundschule! Außerdem war "PC Games" falsch geschrieben.


----------



## Orzhov (25. November 2017)

zukolada schrieb:


> @Orzhov
> 
> Es ist schon ein neuer Trend, auf Biegen und Brechen, weibliche Hauptrollen in Filmreihen und Serien umzubesetzen, die im filmischen Bereich immer männlich waren. DAS ist es, was viele nervt.
> 
> ...



Menschen sagen gerne A, machen dann aber in Wirklichkeit X. Gerade Menschen mit einer politischen/persönlichen Agenda, oder solche die versuchen einen gegenwärtigen Trend für sich zu nutzen und den Bandwagon zu reiten greifen sehr gerne zu dieser Technik.

Das Problem liegt nicht in starken weiblichen Hauptrollen, auch nicht in weiblichen Nebenrollen oder weiblichen Robotern. Starke Frauen sind auch nicht das Problem.

Ich sehe das Problem eher darin das Leute die mehr oder weniger offensichtlich eine Agenda verfolgen diese vermeintlich starken/coolen Rollen schaffen und dann alles andere darauf zuschneiden das die Wunschvorstellung erfüllt wird.


----------



## Tek1978 (25. November 2017)

Dieses ewige Frau... Mann... und ach was sind jetzt alle toll 

Deswegen rennen heute gefühlt haufenweise geschiedene durch die Gegend weil jeder seinen willen durchsetzen will.

Was den meisten fehlt ist der Respekt vor seinem Partner und das es eine ganz natürliche Rollenverteilung gibt.

Sowohl Männer als auch Frauen haben Ihre stärken und Ihre schwächen.

Vorhin schrieb jemand was von glaub Amazon Werbung... Das ist doch auch das mit dem Mixer?

Ich kann einen Mixer bedienen und führe einen ordentlichen Haushalt, ich hab schon Frauen erlebt die sich zwar ordentlich herrichten konnten aber dann nicht mal in der Lage sind die sch... Nudeln von vor ner Woche in den Mülleimer zu werfen und den Topf zu putzen.

Das soll es dann sein ? Nein, vielen Dank.


Ich denke auch das die Zielgruppe unter 30 liegt. Ich hätte vermutlich früher auch irgendwie so geschrieben "Yeahh ist doch richtig so usw." aber je älter man wird und je mehr Erfahrungen man sammelt sofern man das tut, ändern sich auch die Ansichten und bedürfnisse.

Das wichtigste in Partnerschaften ist nun mal wie ich bereits sagte, der Respekt vor dem anderen, sich Gegenseitig zu unterstützen und sich zu vertrauen. 
Dann kommt auch eine normale Rollenverteilung die nicht mal auffällt z.b.:
Hey mein Mann, bringst Du die Wasserkisten rauf, ist mir zu schwer. 
Und im Gegenzug, Hey meine Frau, kannst Du mir den Knopf annähen.

So sieht das dann nämlich aus und keinen der beiden stört es. Es ist ein geben und nehmen und sollte kein Kleinkrieg der Geschlechter sein.

Es geht nicht darum ein von Hollywood vorgelebte Darstellung durchzusetzen so wird man nicht glücklich.


Und um eins klar zu stellen, ja auch Frauen sollten genau das selbe verdienen für die gleiche Arbeit wie Männer und die gleichen Chancen haben, aber um das ging es hier jetzt nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (25. November 2017)

Es gibt auch Frauen, die nicht kochen können. Ich hingegen verhungere nicht, ohne einen Lieferdienst anrufen zu müssen. Ich kann deutlich mehr als nur ein Ei kochen. [emoji6]

Die „Rollenverteilung“ in einer Partnerschaft ergibt sich je nach Stärken und Schwächen von seinem Partner und von sich selbst und vom Beruf (mögliche Freizeit).

Es ist imho wichtig, (Haus-)Arbeiten und Verantwortung ungefähr gleich zu verteilen. Dazu gegenseitiger Respekt und Dankbarkeit für die gegenseitige Unterstützung. Nicht daß einer von beiden zum Pascha mutiert und die Unterstützung des anderen als selbstverständlich abtut.

Mal als Beispiel: Meine Klassenkameradin und deren Mann.

Er kann nicht mal einen Nagel in die Wand pochen und sie macht alles handwerkliche inklusive Bohren mit Bohrmaschine (Gardinenstangen montieren u.s.w.). Dafür hat er andere Fähigkeiten (kochen u.a.).

Das ganze geht seit über 20 Jahren gut. Ergo für die beiden funktioniert es offensichtlich perfekt.

Es ist Blödinn, eine Rollenverteilung (auch wenn diese dem klassischen Abbild zu 100% entspricht) zu kritisieren, wenn die Verteilung der Arbeiten fair ist.

Ist die Frau Hausfrau und der Mann hat einen täglichen 12-14 h Job ist es nur logisch, daß deutlich über 50% der Hausarbeit an der Frau hängen bleibt. Dafür bringt der Mann nach der klassischen Rollenverteilung das Geld nach Hause.

Wenn jetzt der Mann die Frau in der vorhandenen Freizeit unterstützt sehe ich hier keine Probleme, auch wenn einige Femen hier aufheulen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. November 2017)

Ich sehe es dabei genauso wie mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Beziehungen in Filmen, es nimmt massiv Überhand weil es künstlich konstruiert ist.

Kein Problem egal ob Mann oder Frau als Darsteller egal mit wem in einer Beziehung.
Nur die Darstellung als Umkehrschluss zu dem Pro Männerbild in ein Pro Frauenbild geht ebenso in die falsche Richtung, wie Darstellung von gleichgeschlechtlichen Beiziehungen als wäre das die häufigere Standardform.

Ebenso die extreme Rollenzwangsverteilung in US Filmen bezüglich der Etnie, die klingt wie alte schlechte Witze anfangen:
"Kommt ein Schwarzer, ein Asiate und ein Rabbiner ..."


Einfach idiotisch, es soll um die Story gehen mit glaubwürdigen nicht flachen Characteren und nicht aussehen wie ein 1Bit-Schwarzweiss Bild wo es nur das Eine oder das Andere in unterschiedlichen Verteilungen gibt.
Dazwischen gibt es viele Graustufen !


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. November 2017)

Ich kenne sogar tatsächlich einen, der reich geheiratet hat und jetzt "Hausmann" ist. Er macht die Wäsche, kümmert sich um die Kinder, und sie (Vorstand von Schießmichtot) schleppt die Kohle ran. In einem solchen Szenario könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, mich als Hausmann unterzuordnen. Leider ist es so, daß Frauen, wenn sie einen Liebhaber suchen, doch immer noch den bevorzugen, der mehr verdient als sie.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. November 2017)

Schon 1965 hat Jane Fonda in Cat Ballou gezeigt, wer die Hosen anhat. Starke Frauen in Western (und anderen Filmen) gibt es also schon ewig. Übrigens ist Cat Ballou neben El Dorado einer meiner absoluten Lieblings-Western. 
Die neuen sind mir oft einfach zu ernsthaft, das sind eher Dramen mit aufgepropftem Wild West Setting oder der auflockernd sollende Witz darin ist nicht witzig sondern kitschig.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich kenne sogar tatsächlich einen, der reich geheiratet hat und jetzt "Hausmann" ist. Er macht die Wäsche, kümmert sich um die Kinder, und sie (Vorstand von Schießmichtot) schleppt die Kohle ran. In einem solchen Szenario könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, mich als Hausmann unterzuordnen. Leider ist es so, daß Frauen, wenn sie einen Liebhaber suchen, doch immer noch den bevorzugen, der mehr verdient als sie.



Hat ein Freund von mir auch gemacht, eine reiche Industriellentochter geheiratet. Und ich letztlich auch (nur eben keine reiche Frau aber eine die erheblich besser als ich verdient). Wir Männer arbeiten dann beide von zu Hause aus nebenher und machen noch 90 - 99 Prozent des Haushalts. 
Aber das sind absolute Ausnahmen, fast alle Frauen achten sehr darauf, dass der Mann besser gebildet ist bzw. einen guten Job hat und würden nie einen daten, der eine merklich schlechtere Schulbildung hat. Der Handwerker und die Bankkauffrau mag gelegentlich vorkommen aber es ist eine absolute Ausnahme. Handwerker und Akademikerin ist sogar noch erheblich seltener.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. November 2017)

Ja, der Chefarzt heiratet die Krankenschwester, aber die Grundschullehrerin niemals den Busfahrer. Traurig.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. November 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich sehe es dabei genauso wie mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Beziehungen in Filmen, es nimmt massiv Überhand weil es künstlich konstruiert ist.
> 
> Kein Problem egal ob Mann oder Frau als Darsteller egal mit wem in einer Beziehung.
> Nur die Darstellung als Umkehrschluss zu dem Pro Männerbild in ein Pro Frauenbild geht ebenso in die falsche Richtung, wie Darstellung von gleichgeschlechtlichen Beiziehungen als wäre das die häufigere Standardform.
> ...



Hatte gerade die Diskussion hier: Polycast #81: Stranger – Bimilui Soop | Polygamia 
Da wird eine TV Serie kritisiert, weil keine queeren Charaktere vorkommen und sowas heute ja wohl "Standard" zu sein hat. Völlig lächerlich in meinen Augen.


----------



## Orzhov (25. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ja, der Chefarzt heiratet die Krankenschwester, aber die Grundschullehrerin niemals den Busfahrer. Traurig.



Das liegt dann aber auch zu einem großen Stück an den Frauen und was für Ansprüche sie dann an einen Partner haben. Wobei ich persönlich glaube, je krasser die Ansprüche, desto unglücklicher wird man.


----------



## nuuub (25. November 2017)

"6 Guns" gehört auch auf die Liste.

Zwar ein B-Movie, aber ziemlich gut.


----------



## Cyberthom (26. November 2017)

Schon Komisch das die Frauen heute gerade zu Besessen, die Fehler der Männer nachzuahmen..
und das auch noch Toll finden und als vermeintlichen Erfolg feiern.. Gestern hatte ich eine  Urkomische Szene gesehen da hatte ein Mann seine Kinder mit dem Kinderwagen herumgefahren (was natürlich nicht Urkomisch ist) Aber daneben hat der Paketservierdienst ( Name vergessen gehalten eine Frau ist ausgestiegen und hatte ein packet in der Hand: Naja egal Bald ist auch die Frau als Gebärende Überflüssig wenn es die Künstliche Gebärmutter gibt da hat das Böse nur noch seine Sklaven und das ist Urkomisch


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. November 2017)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Schon Komisch das die Frauen heute gerade zu Besessen, die Fehler der Männer nachzuahmen..
> und das auch noch Toll finden und als vermeintlichen Erfolg feiern.. Gestern hatte ich eine  Urkomische Szene gesehen da hatte ein Mann seine Kinder mit dem Kinderwagen herumgefahren (was natürlich nicht Urkomisch ist) Aber daneben hat der Paketservierdienst ( Name vergessen gehalten eine Frau ist ausgestiegen und hatte ein packet in der Hand: Naja egal Bald ist auch die Frau als Gebärende Überflüssig wenn es die Künstliche Gebärmutter gibt da hat das Böse nur noch seine Sklaven und das ist Urkomisch



Du solltest mal deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung überprüfen. Da stimmt was nicht. "Urkomisch" ist sicher ein Adjektiv und sollte daher klein geschrieben werden.


----------



## Cyberthom (26. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Du solltest mal deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung überprüfen. Da stimmt was nicht. "Urkomisch" ist sicher ein Adjektiv und sollte daher klein geschrieben werden.



Hi, danke für den Tipp, wollte das Ironische "Ur" betonen  Aber ansonsten ist meine Rechtschreibung leider nicht die beste..Gruß


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. November 2017)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Hi, danke für den Tipp, wollte das Ironische "Ur" betonen  Aber ansonsten ist meine Rechtschreibung leider nicht die beste..Gruß



Ich danke Dir für Deine Antwort, aber die Begründung lasse ich nicht gelten. Adjektive werden klein geschrieben, da kann es keine Diskussion geben. Ich schreibe ja auch nicht "Wasserfest". Ein Fest für Wasser?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Adjekte


Herr Oberlehrer, was sind bitte Adjekte ? 


			
				Honigpumpe schrieb:
			
		

> Fast toll. Fast.


Komischer Satzbau !

Soviel zu Steinwürfe im Gewächshaus !


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. November 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Herr Oberlehrer, was sind bitte Adjekte ?
> Komischer Satzbau !
> 
> Soviel zu Steinwürfe im Gewächshaus !



Is korragiert. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. November 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Soviel zu Steinwürfe im Gewächshaus !



Noch was dazu. "Adjekte" war ein offensichtlicher Flüchtigkeitsfehler. Aber "Krankenkassen Patient" oder "60 Zoll Monitor" sind keine Flüchtigkeitsfehler, sondern methodische Fehler. Ich schlage Dir auch nicht Deine Fipptehler um die Ohren, und meine Wette bleibt bestehen: Wenn Du einen methodischen Fehler bei mir findest, dann habe ich ein offenes Ohr für eine Korrektur.


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. November 2017)

"schneller als der tod" ist nicht dabei? ja, ein eher durchschnittlicher film, aber mit ner fantastischen sharon stone mit einer der stärksten frauenrollen, die mir bekannt sind.


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm ja? Warum sonst werden seit dem Kauf von SW durch Disney die weiblichen Hauptrollen forciert?


wäre die neue trilogie denn besser, wenn es wieder einen männlichen helden geben würde? mich stört hier doch eher der sturmtruppler, der seine gefühle entdeckt, aber nicht, da dieser laut dieser logik schwarz ist, sondern weil es einfach so deplaziert ist, wie darth vaders helm und voldem..., äh snoke.
der charakter rey war in der tat für mich einer der wenigen lichtblicke in episode 7, obwohl der größte unterschied zu luke wohl wirklich daraus besteht, weiblich zu sein. derselbe charakter in männlich wäre wohl zu offensichtlich ein abklatsch gewesen, wie es der plot eh schon ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2017)

Ihr habt "The Missing" vergessen. 

Man kann vom Film halten was man will, Cate Blanchett aber hat darin überzeugt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> wäre die neue trilogie denn besser, wenn es wieder einen männlichen helden geben würde? mich stört hier doch eher der sturmtruppler, der seine gefühle entdeckt, aber nicht, da dieser laut dieser logik schwarz ist, sondern weil es einfach so deplaziert ist, wie darth vaders helm und voldem..., äh snoke.
> der charakter rey war in der tat für mich einer der wenigen lichtblicke in episode 7, obwohl der größte unterschied zu luke wohl wirklich daraus besteht, weiblich zu sein. derselbe charakter in männlich wäre wohl zu offensichtlich ein abklatsch gewesen, wie es der plot eh schon ist.



Naja es ist halt nur auffällig. Auch Rogue One als Beispiel....


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. November 2017)

Aber ergeben sich diese Auffälligkeiten nicht auch daraus, dass man über Jahrzehnte einen anderen Status gewohnt war und dieser sich nun ändert, so dass sich die Präsenz von u.a. Frauen in früher ungewohnten Rollen mehrt? 
Also dass es jetzt gar nicht so ist, dass es heute ein „Zuviel“ ist, sondern früher einfach ein „Zuwenig“?


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja es ist halt nur auffällig. Auch Rogue One als Beispiel....


ja, der fokus liegt momentan auf den weiblichen charakteren, obwohl man sagen muss, dass die restlichen tragenden rollen in rougue one allesamt von männern gespielt werden. mir ist es aber ganz ehrlich gesagt auch relativ egal, ob es nun einen helden oder eine heldin gibt, wenn die geschichte originell genug ist, was bei ep. 7 für mich zumindest wirklich nicht der fall war.
han solo geht mir persölich am arsch vorbei, da ich einen anderen han als harrisson ford nicht sehen will und hier eher eine krampfhafte haltung seitens von disney vernehme, einen beliebten charakter zu reanimieren, nachdem man ihn im alter beseitigt hatte (wobei die gage nicht ganz unschuldig gewesen sein durfte).

@lester
im übrigen habe ich hier von same-sex-wahn gelesen... der einzige film abseits von kleinen indie-produktionen, der das letzte jahrzehnt dieses thema behandelt hat, ist freeheld. brokeback mountain ist der andere film, der mir diesbezüglich einfällt, der ist aber schon 12 jahre alt. aber vielleicht kennst du ja mehr große filmproduktionen, wo same-sex ne tragende rolle spielt, ich lerne gerne dazu.

ich gebe dir recht, dass das medium fernsehen seit jahren einem same-sex-wahn, der dazu noch extrem überdreht, schon fast als freakshow, dargestellt wird. das ist aber ein komplett anderes thema...


----------



## Spiritogre (27. November 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber ergeben sich diese Auffälligkeiten nicht auch daraus, dass man über Jahrzehnte einen anderen Status gewohnt war und dieser sich nun ändert, so dass sich die Präsenz von u.a. Frauen in früher ungewohnten Rollen mehrt?
> Also dass es jetzt gar nicht so ist, dass es heute ein „Zuviel“ ist, sondern früher einfach ein „Zuwenig“?



Sehe ich nicht so, Frauen hatten in Hollywood-Filmen immer schon Hauptrollen. Auch völlig unabhängig vom Genre. Es wird nur heute da ein großes Brimborium drum gemacht und das als "neue korrekte, gleichberechtigte Zeit" verkauft. 

Was eher auffällt ist, dass in Hollywood auch immer mehr Asiaten in Serien und Filmen mitspielen, das war früher eher eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. November 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> im übrigen habe ich hier von same-sex-wahn gelesen... der einzige film abseits von kleinen indie-produktionen, der das letzte jahrzehnt dieses thema behandelt hat, ist freeheld. brokeback mountain ist der andere film, der mir diesbezüglich einfällt, der ist aber schon 12 jahre alt. aber vielleicht kennst du ja mehr große filmproduktionen, wo same-sex ne tragende rolle spielt, ich lerne gerne dazu.
> 
> ich gebe dir recht, dass das medium fernsehen seit jahren einem same-sex-wahn, der dazu noch extrem überdreht, schon fast als freakshow, dargestellt wird. das ist aber ein komplett anderes thema...


Ich hatte das mehr so pauschalisiert auf die "find ich unangenehm überzogen" Anklagebank geschoben.
Tatsächlich sind es fast ausschließlich Serien, aber ich denke es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es auch bei Filmen zum "guten" Ton gehört.
Der Begriff "Fernsehen" passt ja auch nicht mehr so ganz wenn man die eigens gedrehten Produktionen bei Prime, AMC, Netflix, SciFi ... etc. betrachtet, ist es eher eine ganz andere Schiene vonSerien vermischt mit Filmen.
Das alte Fernsehen war dagegen ein Film/Serien/Unterhaltungs/Doku/Sport/sonstwas Mischmasch.

So oder so, das andeuten ist ja vollkommen ok, aber die möglichst detailierte Präsentation die sonst im Kämmerlein stattfindet können sie sich schenken.
Wenn man den Akt zwischen 2 Menschen detailliert sehen will, gibt es für jede Kombination davon andere Quellen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Noch was dazu. "Adjekte" war ein offensichtlicher Flüchtigkeitsfehler. Aber "Krankenkassen Patient" oder "60 Zoll Monitor" sind keine Flüchtigkeitsfehler, sondern methodische Fehler. Ich schlage Dir auch nicht Deine Fipptehler um die Ohren, und meine Wette bleibt bestehen: Wenn Du einen methodischen Fehler bei mir findest, dann habe ich ein offenes Ohr für eine Korrektur.


Darum ging es mir nicht.
So schlimm sind sind diese Fehler nun auch nicht (z.B. beliebiges h einfügen persö*h*nlich fü*h*r usw. finde ich vielfach schlimmer)

Wenn man meint andere massiv zu korrigieren darf man sich mMn selber nichts leisten !
Jeder macht mal Fehler, ich erwische mich z.B. selber dabei wie ich regelmäßig wie ich nicht mit verdrehten ic schreibe oder in letzter Zeit "werden" mit a statt e, warum auch immer.

Meine Posts hier "tippe" ich im übrigen relaxt mit der Maus auf der Bildschirmtastatur !


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, Frauen hatten in Hollywood-Filmen immer schon Hauptrollen. Auch völlig unabhängig vom Genre. Es wird nur heute da ein großes Brimborium drum gemacht und das als "neue korrekte, gleichberechtigte Zeit" verkauft.



Mag sein, aber schaut man sich die Kommentarspalten zu entsprechenden Artikeln (z.B. auf den Online-Seiten der großen Magazine  und Zeitungen) an, dann kommt viel Brimborium auch von der Seite der Gegner. 
Da wird mittlerweile selbst harmlosen und neutralen Artikeln SJW-Attitüden vorgeworfen. 

Das Thema ist zumindest immer einen Berg an Reaktionen wert.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. November 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber schaut man sich die Kommentarspalten zu entsprechenden Artikeln (z.B. auf den Online-Seiten der großen Magazine  und Zeitungen) an, dann kommt viel Brimborium auch von der Seite der Gegner.
> Da wird mittlerweile selbst harmlosen und neutralen Artikeln SJW-Attitüden vorgeworfen.
> 
> Das Thema ist zumindest immer einen Berg an Reaktionen wert.



Das stimmt natürlich, und das liegt eben daran, dass dem normalen, heterosexuellem Menschen, egal ob Mann oder Frau, das Getue ziemlich auf den Zeiger geht, warum dann eben auch eigentlich harmlos gemeinte Dinge schnell ein rotes Tuch werden können wenn sie entsprechende Themen anschneiden. 

Aber es ist nun mal so, oben habe ich z.B. ja den Podcast zur TV-Mini-Serie Stranger verlinkt. Die Serie wird sehr gut aufgenommen und für toll befunden aber dann können die sich eben nicht verkneifen da ein großes Thema draus zu machen, dass es in der Serie keine Homosexuellen oder Transsexuelle gibt. Ich meine, was soll sowas? Schön und gut wenn es sie gibt und natürlich eingebunden sind ohne aufgesetzt oder klischeehaft zu wirken aber wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. Jedem Hetero ist das doch völlig egal, da es ihn eh nicht anspricht und das heißt letztlich nunmal 99 Prozent der Zuschauer.


----------



## Honigpumpe (27. November 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn man meint andere massiv zu korrigieren darf man sich mMn selber nichts leisten !



Das halte ich nun allerdings für völligen Quatsch. Ich schreibe, wie ich mir einbilde, eigentlich ganz gut Deutsch, und es war "es war Toll", das mir als Fehler auffiel. Versuche jetzt bitte nicht, mir einen Strick daraus zu drehen.


----------

